

Van Nguyen of Spoondate will teach Node.js on CodeLesson - jeffreymcmanus
http://codelesson.com/courses/view/introduction-to-node-js

======
thegoleffect
Thanks for the exposure and the upvotes! The course will be highly
opinionated. Most of the exercises are focused around practical applications
of Node.js - feedback has indicated that students HATE contrived problem sets.

Hello World does what you think PLUS tweets about it. Students have to build a
chat + Twilio web app, webcrawler/parser, a basic platform scroller game, and
(if time permits) a video streaming/sharing web app.

~~~
kimquy
When does the class start? No mention on the start date on codelesson.com.
Thanks.

~~~
jeffreymcmanus
We schedule courses based on student demand; if you sign up for the course
we'll follow up via email when we have enough people.

